# Kodi (XBMC) discussion



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

So after the Amazon fire thread here is a thread to discuss Kodi.

I didnt know many of you guys used it. I have a 14TB Synology sitting behind my TV connected to my home network. I have an intel nuc htpc running kodi isengard (recently upgraded from XBMC gotham)

Sickbeard & Sabnzb run on the synology downloading all tv episodes that are in my watch list.

Kodi itself is great,

Will post up a few pics later but basically since i only use it to watch downloaded content i use the artic zepher skin and its brilliant. clutter free, minimalistic and hassle free.

The only thing it could do with is a proper Amazon Prime addon (i know you can get the stick and load Kodi onto it but i dont think i could stream 40GB bluray iso's via wireless) and also a netflix add on.

What else would be great is a movie's version of Sickbeard (i know you may say couch potato but CP doesnt go and look at my movies and sa "hey you need taken 3 to complete your collection" like Sickbeard does for TV.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

What's the benefit of sickbeard and the nas, instead on just streaming from geniuses? Is it just quality?

also do you pay a newsgroup for sickbeard?

currently have a firestick, raspberry pi and gigabyte brix running kodi.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking to get a new 55" tv pretty soon and fairly high spec 4K etc

I know nothing about kodi, raspberry pi, android boxes etc etc

I will be looking to run 'something' through the tv from internet for films, football etc

Where do I begin with it all??


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

im looking to get started on Kodi/XBMC with the boxe from amazon for like £40 and wondered if anyone knew of some sort of starter guide for LiveTV addons? I'm only really interested in Live TV and my mate reackons he gets virtually everything through one interface but not sure how?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I would suggest a small computer like nuc or brix. Or nexus player. Would be easy enough to install adding and kodi etc


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

For live TV mobdro or on kodi Navi-x or ip stalker though this may have changed.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Nemises said:


> For live TV mobdro or on kodi Navi-x or ip stalker though this may have changed.


what kind of channels do you get through this, and are they good quality and regularly updated?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

synthasize said:


> im looking to get started on Kodi/XBMC with the boxe from amazon for like £40 and wondered if anyone knew of some sort of starter guide for LiveTV addons? I'm only really interested in Live TV and my mate reackons he gets virtually everything through one interface but not sure how?


if you install total installer and search gandelfs community builds on YouTube he has an excellent setup for livetv as well as a tutorial for it. IMO raspberry pi 2 is a better option than a boxee for the same money.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Looking to get a new 55" tv pretty soon and fairly high spec 4K etc
> 
> I know nothing about kodi, raspberry pi, android boxes etc etc
> 
> ...


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Nemises said:


> What's the benefit of sickbeard and the nas, instead on just streaming from geniuses? Is it just quality?
> 
> also do you pay a newsgroup for sickbeard?
> 
> currently have a firestick, raspberry pi and gigabyte brix running kodi.


Basically it just auto downloads the tv series that i am interested in as soon as a new episode is aired. Most of the shows we watch are american so they are never up to date on sky (like Ray donovan being on season 1 when in fact its on season 3 in the states)

Its convenience more than anything



Nemises said:


> I would suggest a small computer like nuc or brix. Or nexus player. Would be easy enough to install adding and kodi etc


Nuc handles mine perfectly



Muckshifter said:


> if you install total installer and search gandelfs community builds on YouTube he has an excellent setup for livetv as well as a tutorial for it. IMO raspberry pi 2 is a better option than a boxee for the same money.


Boxee was decent as it went and scraped automatically for you and did a sort of auto library management but its nothing compared to Kodi etc. I still use my boxee upstairs in our bedroom.

This is our media setup just now, the little box on the right of the TV is the nuc and its running Kodi with artic zepher skin.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Looking to get a new 55" tv pretty soon and fairly *high spec 4K etc*
> 
> I know nothing about kodi, raspberry pi, android boxes etc etc
> 
> ...


Thing with 4K is that there is literally nothing that is filmed in 4K (i think House of Cards is shot in 4K) so its abit premature imo

http://www.whathifi.com/how-to/how-to-watch-4k-content-tv-and-online


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

vlb said:


> Basically it just auto downloads the tv series that i am interested in as soon as a new episode is aired. Most of the shows we watch are american so they are never up to date on sky (like Ray donovan being on season 1 when in fact its on season 3 in the states)
> 
> Its convenience more than anything
> 
> ...


you got any links for tutorials for setting up sickbeard mate


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Muckshifter said:


> you got any links for tutorials for setting up sickbeard mate


on a synology or PC?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

vlb said:


> on a synology or PC?


on my asustor nas pretty much like synology setup


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice setup. I use aeon skin. Customised so anything I add to genises appears in under TV shows r films as if I have a large library.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Muckshifter said:


> on my asustor nas pretty much like synology setup


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Looking to get a new 55" tv pretty soon and fairly high spec 4K etc
> 
> I know nothing about kodi, raspberry pi, android boxes etc etc
> 
> ...


theres ms not much to watch in 4k yet mate, I learnt the hard way lol. Breaking bad and house of cards is about as far as it goes. Only thing iv watched in 4k is the demos to show people how clear it could be.... If there was something else made in 4k ha.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

vlb said:


> So after the Amazon fire thread here is a thread to discuss Kodi.
> 
> I didnt know many of you guys used it. I have a 14TB Synology sitting behind my TV connected to my home network. I have an intel nuc htpc running kodi isengard (recently upgraded from XBMC gotham)
> 
> ...


there is an Amazon prime addon within kodi


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Have used Xbmc since the original on Xbox, still do, plus on Linux. It's great with media streaming and the mythTV front end is good now but... The trouble with anything to do with online streaming is its open source and it's rare for any plugin to work for longer tha 5 minutes before it breaks again. It's a constant maintenance job and often you're not able to use ip IPlayer etc for considerable amounts of time, if they ever get it going again. I still have an old Xbox running it in one room, it's not officially supported anymore but there's an svn group..but don't bother with plugins on it - total waste of time.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mcrewe123 said:


> theres ms not much to watch in 4k yet mate, I learnt the hard way lol. Breaking bad and house of cards is about as far as it goes. Only thing iv watched in 4k is the demos to show people how clear it could be.... If there was something else made in 4k ha.


Most tv's come with 4k anyway so wouldn't purposely search for one without it.

Have a budget of around £1500 for the tv and then any boxes etc on top, already have a decent sound bar etc


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm guessing that there is no need for a tv with 2 tuners and an additional HDD to record stuff anymore if you have one of these boxes??


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is a pics of kodi theme that I am running at the moment it's Glass Black Nova on the obsidian build.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Muckshifter said:


> Here is a pics of kodi theme that I am running at the moment it's Glass Black Nova on the obsidian build.
> 
> View attachment 113842


Nice set up mate, I'd 'like' you but apparently I've used up my allowance??

Is that ivue player you've got there? What are you using for your sources for it? IPTV stalker is now a subbed service and most of my channels no longer work as of the last week or so.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> Here is a pics of kodi theme that I am running at the moment it's Glass Black Nova on the obsidian build.
> 
> View attachment 113834
> 
> ...


that looks nice.

i like that there can be a subsection of movies like Movies>Genesis Movies or Movies>My Movies (for my local content.)

nice mate


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

vlb said:


> that looks nice.
> 
> i like that there can be a subsection of movies like Movies>Genesis Movies or Movies>My Movies (for my local content.)
> 
> nice mate


check out some of the community builds mate they absolutely wipe the floor with the stock skins and they come fully loaded with all the addons, they are still customisable though.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

My favorite subject, been using it for years and contribute to the Kodi project myself as I'm a software dev.

My setup is Openelec on an intel NUC which I think is best (don't bother with crappy cheap android boxes, get a raspi 2 if you are a cheapskate). I've also got a satalite USB tuner box sticking out the back. I have a card sharing OSCAM setup so basically free sky all channels 

If your looking for live online streaming then Genesis, vdubt25, and navi-x. Also take a look at sportsdevil for live sports streaming or the acestream add-on.

I also use Headphones, sickbeard and couchpotato to auto download the latest releases.

Using the Aeon Nox 5 theme, harmony smart control remote and 4K tv.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Aeon is great for customising.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

lazy said:


> My favorite subject, been using it for years and contribute to the Kodi project myself as I'm a software dev.
> 
> My setup is Openelec on an intel NUC which I think is best (don't bother with crappy cheap android boxes, get a raspi 2 if you are a cheapskate). I've also got a satalite USB tuner box sticking out the back. I have a card sharing OSCAM setup so basically free sky all channels
> 
> ...


COuld you install this on any old PC? I have an old small form PC with 500gb HDD that I could use.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> COuld you install this on any old PC? I have an old small form PC with 500gb HDD that I could use.


yeah


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

this is all like a foreign language to me, but what i do know is that i'm sick of paying an arm and a leg for sky.

if i list my requirements hopefully someone can help with some set up suggestions.

We watch a lot of box sets, new girl, game of thrones. the mrs likes her crime channel, the kids watch nick and disney etc and i like my sports, live footy, golf etc. decent movies would be a bonus too to save me searching putlocker.

I'm thinking a freeview box or sky's free channels for standard tv shows and maybe a pi for extras but i'm not very technical minded so easy maintenance is a must, i did have xbmc on the mrs laptop but she had to remove it because its a work one, but in all honesty i couldnt get it to do what i wanted anyway.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TheScam said:


> COuld you install this on any old PC? I have an old small form PC with 500gb HDD that I could use.


ivue and ipv stalker don't work just haven't got round to replacing them yet. Try pseudotv live for a replacment, regarding sources superrepo and total installer will give you everything you need


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

dan23 said:


> this is all like a foreign language to me, but what i do know is that i'm sick of paying an arm and a leg for sky.
> 
> if i list my requirements hopefully someone can help with some set up suggestions.
> 
> ...


If this all new to you get a raspberry pi 2 and install the fusion wizard will take 10 mins to setup and give you everything you need


----------



## tazdevl (Feb 24, 2015)

Running openelec on a B with a usb fibreoptic stick. Have some video stutter at the start of a video stream. Added the mpg2 license, it does help some but it isn't solved


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

tazdevl said:


> Running openelec on a B with a usb fibreoptic stick. Have some video stutter at the start of a video stream. Added the mpg2 license, it does help some but it isn't solved


some links are better than others mighty upload, gorilla vid and movshare to name a few and they tend to work ok with next to no buffering.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lazy said:


> My favorite subject, been using it for years and contribute to the Kodi project myself as I'm a software dev.
> 
> My setup is Openelec on an intel NUC which I think is best (don't bother with crappy cheap android boxes, get a raspi 2 if you are a cheapskate). I've also got a satalite USB tuner box sticking out the back. I have a card sharing OSCAM setup so basically free sky all channels
> 
> ...


any idea why i have two devices running genesis on helix. on one device i can search for a tv programme and get many many sources to choose from. on the other device, i search for the same programme and get 'no sources found' messages?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> any idea why i have two devices running genesis on helix. on one device i can search for a tv programme and get many many sources to choose from. on the other device, i search for the same programme and get 'no sources found' messages?


are you definetly on helix for both them have you checked system info to see and how did you go about installing genesis?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Muckshifter said:


> are you definetly on helix for both them have you checked system info to see and how did you go about installing genesis?


yep, both on helix and genesis installed from superrepo. i will check tonight to make sure and i will check that they are both running same versions of genesis but when i went to check for an update, the 'update' button on the addon was grey and i couldnt press it, same as the 'roll back button'


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> yep, both on helix and genesis installed from superrepo. i will check tonight to make sure and i will check that they are both running same versions of genesis but when i went to check for an update, the 'update' button on the addon was grey and i couldnt press it, same as the 'roll back buttbutton'
> 
> buttbutton'
> 
> The joys of kodi/xbmc probably something stupid but at the same time frustrating I would be inclined to run the fresh start program and install isenisengad.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thought I would read this in case I'm missing out on anything new on kodi, have barely understood a word you lot are on about haha, I've got mine through fire tv and hooked up to a 3d projector and a 120" screen, sideloaded cartoon HD now the have a section for 3d streaming movies and I'm impressed so far


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Looking to get a new 55" tv pretty soon and fairly high spec 4K etc
> 
> I know nothing about kodi, raspberry pi, android boxes etc etc
> 
> ...


Mate you should look into a projector, I was going to get a 60" 3d TV for our spare living room for movies and football, was looking at about £1500 for it, managed to get a 3d projector, 6 pairs of glasses, blue ray 3d surround sound player, a fire tv box with kodi and a 120" drop down screen, although the projector goes up to over 200" if you have a big enough wall and all for roughly the same price as the tv


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

T100 said:


> Mate you should look into a projector, I was going to get a 60" 3d TV for our spare living room for movies and football, was looking at about £1500 for it, managed to get a 3d projector, 6 pairs of glasses, blue ray 3d surround sound player, a fire tv box with kodi and a 120" drop down screen, although the projector goes up to over 200" if you have a big enough wall and all for roughly the same price as the tv


Doesn't suit my needs but cheers anyway mate


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

T100 said:


> Mate you should look into a projector, I was going to get a 60" 3d TV for our spare living room for movies and football, was looking at about £1500 for it, managed to get a 3d projector, 6 pairs of glasses, blue ray 3d surround sound player, a fire tv box with kodi and a 120" drop down screen, although the projector goes up to over 200" if you have a big enough wall and all for roughly the same price as the tv


What did that little lot cost roughly?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> What did that little lot cost roughly?


If I remember correctly mate

Projector £600

Screen £120

Bluray 3d surround £180

4 glasses £80

Projector ceiling mount £25

Cables about £40, but I had a long cable run

Fire tv box £80

So £1125 if my maths is correct

I was shocked at how good the quality is, wasn't expecting much with the cost but was amazed once I got it rigged up, the screen isn't a must if you have a white wall to be honest


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds well worth it pal, thinking of putting a projector in my loft, cheers


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Any good alternatives to IPTV Stalker?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

123456qwerty said:


> Any good alternatives to IPTV Stalker?


I would like to know this also


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Installed kodi last night with genesis and sports devil add ons. Am I missing any other good ones?


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

> Installed kodi last night with genesis and sports devil add ons. Am I missing any other good ones?


navi x, phoenix, cliq, Vdubt25


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Installed kodi last night with genesis and sports devil add ons. Am I missing any other good ones?


Total installer is a must icefilms and zeus also


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

32 spots for the box of egay ...

if your thinking of watching the sport forget it its crap ... only good for films...

better of streaming from sites around the web for sport.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sussed it. went and force refreshed the repos and it now is the same on each device.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> Total installer is a must icefilms and zeus also


icefilms is blocked in the uk eh


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

vlb said:


> icefilms is blocked in the uk eh


no bud there is a link somewherel to change the url as well as a YouTube video


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Drew1975 said:


> 32 spots for the box of egay ...
> 
> if your thinking of watching the sport forget it its crap ... only good for films...
> 
> better of streaming from sites around the web for sport.


dont say that! its one of the main reasons i'm looking into one!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone having problems with there fire stick always buffering? I'm having no network issue's so definitely not that


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> Anyone having problems with there fire stick always buffering? I'm having no network issue's so definitely not that


Yea me, can't be my Internet speeds, 40mb down and still having the issue, barely use my firestick because of it, nothing worse then trying to watch a movie and it stuttering all the way through


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Anyone having problems with there fire stick always buffering? I'm having no network issue's so definitely not that


Yep me too, they are crap


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone recommend something better than a amazon fire stick?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Raspberry pi 2, cubox, laptop or build your own htpc


----------



## BigBarney (May 6, 2014)

I have absolutely no issues buffering, and I'm on a standard broadband connection, not fibre.

If it's continuously buffering you've either picked a duff stream, or the your broadband/network is not good enough to handle a higher quality file (if streaming say 1080p).

Live sports streams occasionally buffer, but if that bothers you I know there are certain apps where you pay £10 or so a year, and you get excellent 1080p streams. Failing that you just need to look harder, once you know where the good streams are it's plain sailing from there..

The amazon fire stick is probably the best bit of tech I've purchased in a long while.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Broadband is bang on definitely the fire stick loads of people have the same issue


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hard reset your fire stick and router if you're having buffering issues, seems to help. I'm on standard broadband and can stream HD films no problem, but sometimes it does seem to get 'confused' and constantly lag, but a hard reset sorts it out.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I wouldn't even say it's buffering issues for me, it's more of a stutter, for a tiny split second, but it's often and annoying, could be the sources I'm using as I don't know which is decent and which to avoid


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Hard reset your fire stick and router if you're having buffering issues, seems to help. I'm on standard broadband and can stream HD films no problem, but sometimes it does seem to get 'confused' and constantly lag, but a hard reset sorts it out.


Hard reset will I have to start over?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> Hard reset will I have to start over?


No mate, I just meant unplug the ****er and plug it back in a few seconds later, as you can't actually switch it off without unplugging it.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> No mate, I just meant unplug the ****er and plug it back in a few seconds later, as you can't actually switch it off without unplugging it.


Do that every night, works a charm for the first 40mins of a film then f**ks up


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> No mate, I just meant unplug the ****er and plug it back in a few seconds later, as you can't actually switch it off without unplugging it.


If u have a USB port on your tv use that to power it rather than a plug it will hard reset every time you switch your TV off.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Muckshifter said:


> If u have a USB port on your tv use that to power it rather than a plug it will hard reset every time you switch your TV off.


I tried that but my tv must be s**t think it came up with an error saying the usb output voltage was not sufficient and told me to use the plug. It's an old tv though and I'm upgrading soon.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I tried that but my tv must be s**t think it came up with an error saying the usb output voltage was not sufficient and told me to use the plug. It's an old tv though and I'm upgrading soon.


how old I use mine for the raspberry pi and charging phones and no problem so far.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't have the issue with standard broadband. It may be an issue with the router. If it's BT router? There is s fix I believe. Google it and check it out


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

New to kodi and got my box today, finding a lot of streams don't work. Anyone have any good streams for tv shows? is a vpn a necessity being in the uk?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

kadafi39 said:


> New to kodi and got my box today, finding a lot of streams don't work. Anyone have any good streams for tv shows? is a vpn a necessity being in the uk?


TV box sets you mean? Or live streaming TV channels?

Genesis is great for box sets and films, it's all I use, but live streaming TV channels is a bit hit and miss at the moment now IPTV stalker is no longer free to use, so I'm also looking for suggestions on this, anyone???


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

For movies and box sets really. Genesis doesn't work that reliably for me, missing streams etc. Do you have a vpn?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

iptv stalker is paid only now, any decent alternatives that integrate with Ivue?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

What's a vpn in duggys terms


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

vlb said:


> iptv stalker is paid only now, any decent alternatives that integrate with Ivue?


This. Anyone??


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> For movies and box sets really. Genesis doesn't work that reliably for me, missing streams etc. Do you have a vpn?


Phoenix is good for box sets navi x for movies install superrepo and total installer for loads more to suit your needs.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> This. Anyone??


try pseudoTV live


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is a source for couple of builds added the same way as superrepo.

Http://spartanpixel.net/repo

the beast build has everything and is the complete build IMO its what i am using at the moment

The spartan build is the best looking build I have seen yetyet, just not as much content as the beast, the only reason I am not using it .


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it.worth using one of these builds, I see one today but pretty sure it wasn't one of those mentioned above, was going to do it this morning but missus dragged me xmas shopping instead


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

So was just about to purchase a jailbroken Firestick and now the ukm tech geeks have put me off.

whats the alternative for someone that wants no messing about?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Is it.worth using one of these builds, I see one today but pretty sure it wasn't one of those mentioned above, was going to do it this morning but missus dragged me xmas shopping instead


Definetly mate it is pretty much the same as using fusion but better in many ways it has all the best addons and most an be accessed from the home screen sub menus and it comes setup for you.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers I'll give it a go, the guide I briefly watched was a new firestick, do I need to format the stick and then go through all the setup or can I install it over the top?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Cheers I'll give it a go, the guide I briefly watched was a new firestick, do I need to format the stick and then go through all the setup or can I install it over the top?


shouldn't think so just run the fresh start program from within kodi first


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers, all done, little bit overwhelming at minute as there seems to be stuff everywhere and I've never used 99% of it

It was the beast build I went for


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> Definetly mate it is pretty much the same as using fusion but better in many ways it has all the best addons and most an be accessed from the home screen sub menus and it comes setup for you.


I DL fusion. If Spartan is better, do I have to delete fusion and then install spartan or can you have both running

I'm starting to get a grip of it


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

What is the best way to control kodi using a raspberry pi 2, instead of using mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> What is the best way to control kodi using a raspberry pi 2, instead of using mouse and keyboard?


install the app and use phone or tablet you will need your ip address in system info to add into it, should look like 192.168.1.12 or whatever. Without a doubt the best way to control it, also if you have a fairly new tv your remote should work it .

Regarding fusion i personally dont like alot of crap on i never used thats not to say they both wont work tho.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> install the app and use phone or tablet you will need your ip address in system info to add into it, should look like 192.168.1.12 or whatever. Without a doubt the best way to control it, also if you have a fairly new tv your remote should work it .


I tried app last never found RPI, just tried again and it did....... :beer:

is there a way I can customise the kodi setup of to look like large apps, so one for sports, movies, kids, music etc?just to make it more user friendly and simpler to search?

Once spending time browsing the vast info I have been impressed with the quality of the TV. You're going to say me £100 a month :thumb


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

@muckshifter liked posts as I think it's the only way to add reps now! Cheers


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

My internet isn't great but I can stream netflix ok, will this be sufficient for the fire stick???


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> I tried app last never found RPI, just tried again and it did....... :beer:
> 
> is there a way I can customise the kodi setup of to look like large apps, so one for sports, movies, kids, music etc?just to make it more user friendly and simpler to search?
> 
> Once spending time browsing the vast info I have been impressed with the quality of the TV. You're going to say me £100 a month :thumb


what device are you using for the app? You can add shortcuts for your favourite addons by going settings/appearance/ skin settings/ add short cuts.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Sams said:


> My internet isn't great but I can stream netflix ok, will this be sufficient for the fire stick???





Sams said:


> It should be but alot of people on here are complaining about buffering issues. If you dont have the firestick already i would suggest a pi2 over the stick.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> what device are you using for the app? You can add shortcuts for your favourite addons by going settings/appearance/ skin settings/ add short cuts.


I am using an iPhone, so do I follow the above through the phone or in Rpi.

Since using the app, if you find a channel how do you add it to favourites? When using mouse all I did was right click and add to favourites.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> I am using an iPhone, so do I follow the above through the phone or in Rpi.
> 
> Since using the app, if you find a channel how do you add it to favourites? When using mouse all I did was right click and add to favourites.


not really following do you have app working and are able to control kodi? Is it favourites you would like to add? Or would you like to icons for the likes of genesis and say navi x like on a smart phone.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> not really following do you have app working and are able to control kodi? Is it favourites you would like to add? Or would you like to icons for the likes of genesis and say navi x like on a smart phone.


I have the app working and can control kodi using iPhone, which is great!

second question was relating to how kodi appears on my TV screen, I installed fusion wizard. What I would like to do ideally is switch on kodi and say have 5 app like pictures appear, one for sports, movies, kids, TV, music. So behind each app is the relevant source, such as genesis, Phoenix for movies etc. Just to simplify it for my wife and kids to use.

Not to confuse you again but is the spartan skin simpler to use than fusion wizard, therefore don't need to customise?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> I have the app working and can control kodi using iPhone, which is great!
> 
> second question was relating to how kodi appears on my TV screen, I installed fusion wizard. What I would like to do ideally is switch on kodi and say have 5 app like pictures appear, one for sports, movies, kids, TV, music. So behind each app is the relevant source, such as genesis, Phoenix for movies etc. Just to simplify it for my wife and kids to use.
> 
> Not to confuse you again but is the spartan skin simpler to use than fusion wizard, therefore don't need to customise?


Yes the spartan build is better but i think maybe gandelfs build would be better suited as the beast/spartan build is fully loaded and can be a bit overwhemling plus it has all the porn right there on the homepage and as you can imagine not ideal. Sign up a free account on total installer on your phone/tablet then in kodi/total installer you can access all the builds i highly reccomend gandelfs build ideal for the family.

kodi is 100% customisable you can tweak everything to adding family pictures as backgrounds, you can change all lists to to thumbnails like genesis, change sub menus and a ton more check out the kodi forum for what you can do but be warned when you start tweaking it can be frustrating if things dont go right and having to restart.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking to change my raspberry pi to run the beast.

What OS is best to use if it's only being used for media?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> Looking to change my raspberry pi to run the beast.
> 
> What OS is best to use if it's only being used for media?


assuming you have kodi installed if you have any addons installed run the fresh start addons in programs and adthis as a source.d http://spartanpixel.net


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Installed latest beast encore last night, will be honest I originally didn't like it all that much thought it was over hyped and cluttered to fcuk

Looks nice and clean now, lot easier to navigate without so much clutter


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Bournemouth Newcastle streaming nicely


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Has anyone got the AFTV2 running Kodi 15.2 sucessfully? Im seeing the Kodi IP as 192.168.49.1 rather than 192.168.1.82 (internal IP)

works fine on a firestick wirelessly ,but the new 4k AFTV2 box keeps assigning its own IP and shows no gateway details...

Hoping Jarvis and an OS5.0 patch will sort this out

Until then I have a gorgeous looking shiny black paperweight...


----------



## tim_evy (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm using a Xtrend ET8000 box which does satellite TV and with the XBMC or KodiDirect plugin for the OpenVix os it runs all out of just one box instead of having multiple boxes.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm looking to get something like this as Sky is a pricy old thing.

I'm not techy in any way whatsoever, I've been told by my mate that his dad bought a box off ebay for £100 and then paid £40 for a years subsrciption and has all the channels you could ever want.

Where do I start if anyone knows? I have a 4k tv that is smart and I also have an amazon fire stick.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Have a look on google mate very easy to set up on a fire stick As long as u have a laptop

https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-kodi-on-a-firestick/


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

jjab said:


> Have a look on google mate very easy to set up on a fire stick As lng as u have a laptop


 Got a laptop as well. As I say I'm no tech head so hopefully it's easy to do so. Would I have to hide my IP with a VPN? If so how do I do that as well?


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

I run it without hiding my ip

what internet provider do u have


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

jjab said:


> I run it without hiding my ip
> 
> what internet provider do u have


 I'll be using TalkTalk once they have connected the line for me next week. I'm really into my football so I'd like to be able to watch football without paying £75 a month


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Like I say mate have a google as there's some good easy ways to install it

Once u get used to kodi and the good addons everything for free :thumb


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

jjab said:


> Like I say mate have a google as there's some good easy ways to install it
> 
> Once u get used to kodi and the good addons everything for free :thumb


 Lovely. Cheers mate. I am really looking forward to it :beer:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincey said:


> I'm looking to get something like this as Sky is a pricy old thing.
> 
> I'm not techy in any way whatsoever, I've been told by my mate that his dad bought a box off ebay for £100 and then paid £40 for a years subsrciption and has all the channels you could ever want.
> 
> Where do I start if anyone knows? I have a 4k tv that is smart and I also have an amazon fire stick.


 Sounds like a satellite receiver box he got and in my experience providing you get a good "supplier" a lot more reliable than kodi


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

safc49 said:


> Sounds like a satellite receiver box he got and in my experience providing you get a good "supplier" a lot more reliable than kodi


 My mate told me that the box is built with kodi as a platform for all the channels


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincey said:


> My mate told me that the box is built with kodi as a platform for all the channels


 He should not be paying a subscription for kodi as it's free. Kodi may be added to the box but if he's paying a yearly subscription he must be paying for a sky service


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

safc49 said:


> He should not be paying a subscription for kodi as it's free. Kodi may be added to the box but if he's paying a yearly subscription he must be paying for a sky service


 I'm only going by what my mate told me and as i say I'm not tech savvy with all this so took it as gospel.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Not read thread but I use a build called Merlin installed via Areswizard and it's great


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincey said:


> I'm only going by what my mate told me and as i say I'm not tech savvy with all this so took it as gospel.


 I'd be certain he's paying for a sky subscription. But ask him to be sure it is and that he's not paying for kodi


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Some people pay for private IPTV on kodi so the streams are more stable.

£45 for 6 months I've seen


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Some people pay for private IPTV on kodi so the streams are more stable.
> 
> £45 for 6 months I've seen


 Is that the addon that used to be free with kodi? I never tried it to see how reliable it is


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

safc49 said:


> I'd be certain he's paying for a sky subscription. But ask him to be sure it is and that he's not paying for kodi


 As below it could be that. I'll ask him and then I can let you know so it doesn't keep you awake at night :tongue:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Not read thread but I use a build called Merlin installed via Areswizard and it's great


 I'm interested in something like this as sky is just too damn expensive, just moved to a bigger house so our outgoings are a lot higher so we can't have the same creature comforts but would like to continue watching decent tv


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincey said:


> As below it could be that. I'll ask him and then I can let you know so it doesn't keep you awake at night :tongue:


 You do that, and I'll refrain from trying to help in future [IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

safc49 said:


> You do that, and I'll refrain from trying to help in future [IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]


 Mate I'm glad someone is helping as my mates are as useful as a hessian condom :beer:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Vincey said:


> I'm interested in something like this as sky is just too damn expensive, just moved to a bigger house so our outgoings are a lot higher so we can't have the same creature comforts but would like to continue watching decent tv


 http://merlinbuild.weebly.com/ares-wizard.html


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

safc49 said:


> Is that the addon that used to be free with kodi? I never tried it to see how reliable it is


 If you mean IPTV Stalker, it went subscription a couple of months ago. There may be a backdoor but I lost interest as I don't really need live streams. There are other legitimate subscription services as well, e.g. Real-Debrid (and similar alternatives) which gives you premium access to a number of sources. I signed up for Real-Debrid last week as, following the death of Genesis, it looks like the way forward. So far I'm happy with the service and think it's worth the modest cost.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If you mean IPTV Stalker, it went subscription a couple of months ago. There may be a backdoor but I lost interest as I don't really need live streams. There are other legitimate subscription services as well, e.g. Real-Debrid (and similar alternatives) which gives you premium access to a number of sources. I signed up for Real-Debrid last week as, following the death of Genesis, it looks like the way forward. So far I'm happy with the service and think it's worth the modest cost.


 IPTV stalker yes

Is the live streaming good quality? No sticking or buffering?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Vincey said:


> I'm looking to get something like this as Sky is a pricy old thing.
> 
> I'm not techy in any way whatsoever, I've been told by my mate that his dad bought a box off ebay for £100 and then paid £40 for a years subsrciption and has all the channels you could ever want.
> 
> Where do I start if anyone knows? I have a 4k tv that is smart and I also have an amazon fire stick.


 You don't need to be tech savvy but you do need to be prepared to have a bit of a hobbyist attitude towards it to get the best out of it. I wouldn't recommend anyone buying a pre-configured box personally. You need to understand the basics of how it works and how to resolve common issues and the best way to do that I feel is to learn how to install and configure it yourself. It's not hard. I would suggest getting it loaded on your laptop first and then, once you've familiarized yourself with it, load it on your fire stick.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If you mean IPTV Stalker, it went subscription a couple of months ago. There may be a backdoor but I lost interest as I don't really need live streams. There are other legitimate subscription services as well, e.g. Real-Debrid (and similar alternatives) which gives you premium access to a number of sources. I signed up for Real-Debrid last week as, following the death of Genesis, it looks like the way forward. So far I'm happy with the service and think it's worth the modest cost.


 What's the score with Genesis then? Is it totally dead and not working or are they just not updating it anymore? I've not used it for a few weeks now to check.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

safc49 said:


> You do that, and I'll refrain from trying to help in future [IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]


 I've had word back and it's a service called Ruya IPTV and you send them a message through facebook. Then you need a droidbox. £18 a month for thousands of channels or £170 for a year in one go.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> You don't need to be tech savvy but you do need to be prepared to have a bit of a hobbyist attitude towards it to get the best out of it. I wouldn't recommend anyone buying a pre-configured box personally. You need to understand the basics of how it works and how to resolve common issues and the best way to do that I feel is to learn how to install and configure it yourself. It's not hard. I would suggest getting it loaded on your laptop first and then, once you've familiarized yourself with it, load it on your fire stick.


 Thanks for that mate. I'll go down the route of laptop and then fire stick as you say if an issue arises then I'd probably be screwed.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincey said:


> I've had word back and it's a service called Ruya IPTV and you send them a message through facebook. Then you need a droidbox. £18 a month for thousands of channels or £170 for a year in one go.


 That's good but a little more expensive than I'm paying for all sky channels which is enough for me. I'd like to see first hand what the quality is like before I switched if I decided to


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincey said:


> Thanks for that mate. I'll go down the route of laptop and then fire stick as you say if an issue arises then I'd probably be screwed.


 Just read it thoroughly and take your time. Most gadgets are easily tinkered with, with a good tutorial and a bit of patients


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

safc49 said:


> IPTV stalker yes
> 
> Is the live streaming good quality? No sticking or buffering?


 As I said, I'm not the best person to ask about live streaming. If you meant Real-Debrid, yes the quality is good. I only use it for films and box sets. You still get the occasional dead link but they are far less common and the working links are much better. I have had any buffer problems with it so far and they were quite common before. I use it with SALTS but other add-ons support it as well. They have a range of packages. I went for the 16 euro one to test the water. That gives me either 3 or 6 months subscription - can't check just which just now as am on works PC but either way it's a small price if the service proves to be reliable.

Edited to add - my soon-to-be-ex son-in-law is sports mad and he is getting all the live sports feeds he can handle so they are out there and I know he isn't paying anything extra for them. He says he gets a lot more live footie than he ever got with Sky (which he has cancelled) and the quality is perfect.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> As I said, I'm not the best person to ask about live streaming. If you meant Real-Debrid, yes the quality is good. I only use it for films and box sets. You still get the occasional dead link but they are far less common and the working links are much better. I have had any buffer problems with it so far and they were quite common before. I use it with SALTS but other add-ons support it as well. They have a range of packages. I went for the 16 euro one to test the water. That gives me either 3 or 6 months subscription - can't check just which just now as am on works PC but either way it's a small price if the service proves to be reliable.


 Cheers, I might research it more


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

safc49 said:


> That's good but a little more expensive than I'm paying for all sky channels which is enough for me. I'd like to see first hand what the quality is like before I switched if I decided to


 Yeah I did think that, when you factor in your line rental as well it all starts adding up. I am paying £17.70 a month for TalkTalk and then £5 on top for their essentials package so ideally I don't wanna be spending more as then I'd just get sky to save the hassle.



safc49 said:


> Just read it thoroughly and take your time. Most gadgets are easily tinkered with, with a good tutorial and a bit of patients


 I'd definitely take my time and not rush into it as with anything like that I get stuck and then bin it, an expensive mistake it may well be haha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincey said:


> Yeah I did think that, when you factor in your line rental as well it all starts adding up. I am paying £17.70 a month for TalkTalk and then £5 on top for their essentials package so ideally I don't wanna be spending more as then I'd just get sky to save the hassle.
> 
> I'd definitely take my time and not rush into it as with anything like that I get stuck and then bin it, an expensive mistake it may well be haha


 Lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RUYA is a very good paid add on


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> What's the score with Genesis then? Is it totally dead and not working or are they just not updating it anymore? I've not used it for a few weeks now to check.


 Genesis is now known as specto fork can be found in superrepo and in community portal.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Vincey said:


> I'm looking to get something like this as Sky is a pricy old thing.
> 
> I'm not techy in any way whatsoever, I've been told by my mate that his dad bought a box off ebay for £100 and then paid £40 for a years subsrciption and has all the channels you could ever want.
> 
> Where do I start if anyone knows? I have a 4k tv that is smart and I also have an amazon fire stick.


 Sounds like an open box where you buy a gift to get the channels. Follow this for your firestick

http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-kodi-on-amazon-fire-tv/


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> Genesis is now known as specto fork can be found in superrepo and in community portal.


 Do you have evidence to back this up?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Do you have evidence to back this up?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


>


 Watched 15 secs in and realised he was talking bullshit, its a fake video


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Watched 15 secs in and realised he was talking bullshit, its a fake video


 https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-specto-kodi/

guess this is bullshit too.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Genesis Lazarus (an unsuported cracked version) works better for me than genesis.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-specto-kodi/
> 
> guess this is bullshit too.


 Its a hoax, show me a bbc article on it, then ill believe it


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

All im getting is 'installation failed'


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Its a hoax, show me a bbc article on it, then ill believe it


 Tell you what why dont you try it and see. Seo Michael is the go to site for kodi tutorials but hey dont believe it.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm fairly sure Genesis was there on Sunday for me. Format looked a bit different, but I was scrolling through it looking for the new series of The 100.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a openview box cost me 35 for the box and 15 a year for the gift better than any xbmc builds or add-ons for live tv everything else I just download of priate bay. Xbmc is a pain in the arse


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> Genesis is now known as specto fork can be found in superrepo and in community portal.


 That's not quite true. The original genesis has been abandoned by its developer. He made his source code available and some people have picked it up and are using it as the basis for their own add-on. Whether those new add-ons turn out to be better or worse than the original Genesis remains to be seen and I'm not suggesting an opinion one way or the other.



Muckshifter said:


> Sounds like an open box where you buy a gift to get the channels. Follow this for your firestick
> 
> http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-kodi-on-amazon-fire-tv/


 There is another method that I find easier having also used the ADBFire sideload previously. Basically, you download es file explorer from the Amazon store, use es file explorer to download firestarter from the internet, then use firestarter to install kodi. Instructions here:

http://www.tekto-kodi.com/kodi-how-to-tutorials/firestarter-firetv-non-root-launcher/


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That's not quite true. The original genesis has been abandoned by its developer. He made his source code available and some people have picked it up and are using it as the basis for their own add-on. Whether those new add-ons turn out to be better or worse than the original Genesis remains to be seen and I'm not suggesting an opinion one way or the other.
> 
> There is another method that I find easier having also used the ADBFire sideload previously. Basically, you download es file explorer from the Amazon store, use es file explorer to download firestarter from the internet, then use firestarter to install kodi. Instructions here:
> 
> http://www.tekto-kodi.com/kodi-how-to-tutorials/firestarter-firetv-non-root-launcher/


 Right, so I downloaded Kodi last night and have downloaded the es file explorer. Downloaded Genie Tv and thought it was crap. What else can I get that is easy to use please? I've looked on YouTube and it's a minefield.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Vincey said:


> Right, so I downloaded Kodi last night and have downloaded the es file explorer. Downloaded Genie Tv and thought it was crap. What else can I get that is easy to use please? I've looked on YouTube and it's a minefield.


 I use the 'FilmOn' repository addon for KODI, gets you a good chunk of UK Freeview channels to watch live


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Vincey said:


> Right, so I downloaded Kodi last night and have downloaded the es file explorer. Downloaded Genie Tv and thought it was crap. What else can I get that is easy to use please? I've looked on YouTube and it's a minefield.


 Pheonix, genesis, Navi-x, The mutts nuts and SportsDevil.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Vincey said:


> Right, so I downloaded Kodi last night and have downloaded the es file explorer. Downloaded Genie Tv and thought it was crap. What else can I get that is easy to use please? I've looked on YouTube and it's a minefield.


 There is a bit of trial and error to find what you like and you have to accept a hobbyist mindset. Whilst you can add individual add-ons, you might get more benefit trying a couple of different builds and seeing what they bundle and how it suits you. If you install the Ares Wizard it will give you an easy way to install a number of the more popular builds. Try these instructions for how to do that:

https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-ares-wizard-kodi/

I had minor issues when I first tried installing Ares and can't quite recall what they were but they were easily resolved. Once you've got Ares installed it makes it really easy to switch between builds.

There is a learning curve to KODI but don't be put off. You will get the hang of it quickly enough and it is worth the effort.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> There is a bit of trial and error to find what you like and you have to accept a hobbyist mindset. Whilst you can add individual add-ons, you might get more benefit trying a couple of different builds and seeing what they bundle and how it suits you. If you install the Ares Wizard it will give you an easy way to install a number of the more popular builds. Try these instructions for how to do that:
> 
> https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-ares-wizard-kodi/
> 
> ...


 I'm looking at the beast build, is there anything else I need to help it run?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Vincey said:


> I'm looking at the beast build, is there anything else I need to help it run?


 Not that springs to mind. The Beast is popular and I had it running for a while on my Fire TV box but then switched to another build - just out of curiosity, not because of any issues. I also run the stripped down Beast (name escapes me right now) on one of my FireTV sticks.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> Do you have evidence to back this up?


 I've been using it for the last 2 weeks and it's spot on. Very similar layout as original Genesis.

I'm a member on 2 kodi groups and the devs are also on the group so it is all genuine enough


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vincey said:


> I'm looking at the beast build, is there anything else I need to help it run?


 The beast is no longer being maintained so wouldn't bother with it.

Spinz premium is pretty good as is Apollo or Schism

I use a build called the whitewizard but it's a website exclusive build

As mentioned, download Areswizard and then do all your fresh starts/maintenance/new builds through the Areswizard.

They also support new add ons such as AresMoTV, Ares sports And AresMovies, all very good


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> The beast is no longer being maintained so wouldn't bother with it.
> 
> Spinz premium is pretty good as is Apollo or Schism
> 
> ...


 Fkn nerd, bet you've got a combover, 3 inch jam jars, and a fannypack, sort yourself out


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> Fkn nerd, bet you've got a combover, 3 inch jam jars, and a fannypack, sort yourself out


 It's called making the most of my new 58" Viera 4k TV without paying silly sky package prices and the ability to watch ANY football match that is being played and awesome porn with 5.1 surround


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> It's called making the most of my new 58" Viera 4k TV without paying silly sky package prices and the ability to watch ANY football match that is being played and awesome porn with 5.1 surround


 You get it from aliexpress, $99?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> You get it from aliexpress, $99?


 And free post :thumb:


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

safc49 said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Some people pay for private IPTV on kodi so the streams are more stable.
> ...


 I've been using a service for 2 years now for £80 per year or £30 for 3 months gets me every game


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Also with the right service iptv works well on smart tv's that use the Siptv app , i think lg and samsung use this , i know my lg has it.

Oh another great option is those little now tv box's you can sideload plex and make you on VOD server and if really want sports pay someone for the privlige .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

zorro88 said:


> I've been using a service for 2 years now for £80 per year or £30 for 3 months gets me every game


 say theres a list of 20 channels around the world showing the match you want to watch, can you pick any channel and get a signal thats 100% quality or do you need to got through them until you find a good stream that looks as though your watching sky sports on your sky + box?


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

safc49 said:


> say theres a list of 20 channels around the world showing the match you want to watch, can you pick any channel and get a signal thats 100% quality or do you need to got through them until you find a good stream that looks as though your watching sky sports on your sky + box?


 On mine there's stadium sports which is close too HD streams , and then usa sports which are better than sd and they seems to cover every game i haven't missed a game in 2 years plus all ppv's ufc and 900 odd movies to pic from.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

zorro88 said:


> On mine there's stadium sports which is close too HD streams , and then usa sports which are better than sd and they seems to cover every game i haven't missed a game in 2 years plus all ppv's ufc and 900 odd movies to pic from.


 the only thing im unsure of is when i watch a match on my laptop its not a great picture. you can clearly see its a stream.

do these subscription addons stream in a quality that i wouldnt notice any difference if i ditched my "sky" subscription? thats my main concern, i dont want the tv stream looking like im watching it on a laptop


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

safc49 said:


> the only thing im unsure of is when i watch a match on my laptop its not a great picture. you can clearly see its a stream.
> 
> do these subscription addons stream in a quality that i wouldnt notice any difference if i ditched my "sky" subscription? thats my main concern, i dont want the tv stream looking like im watching it on a laptop


 Which device you planning too use it on ? I could possibly get the guy i use mines from to give you a test of it .

Personally i like it but everyone is different.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

zorro88 said:


> Which device you planning too use it on ? I could possibly get the guy i use mines from to give you a test of it .
> 
> Personally i like it but everyone is different.


 thanks but i havent even looked at what device to use

ive downloaded kodi and set up the ares build on my phone to test. watched sky sports for a minute to check it but once i went to go back it froze so i had to shut it down

the picture looked ok, though thats on a 5 inch screen, it might be different when adding another 40 inches lol


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> The beast is no longer being maintained so wouldn't bother with it.
> 
> Spinz premium is pretty good as is Apollo or Schism
> 
> ...


 I tried the beast build this evening to no avail. Followed all steps to the letter and nothing!

got the raving hump with it. I'll strip the firestick and give something else a go


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> The beast is no longer being maintained so wouldn't bother with it.
> 
> Spinz premium is pretty good as is Apollo or Schism
> 
> ...


 I have tried the areswizard and that hasn't worked either


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you tried the new version of areswizard??

They have had a few issues lately with people trying to hack the servers

https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-ares-wizard-kodi/

Really wouldn't bother with the beast as a lot of the add ons are now dead and Chris B (beast owner) is no longer updating it.

As said earlier try another build


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Have you tried the new version of areswizard??
> 
> They have had a few issues lately with people trying to hack the servers
> 
> ...


 That's the one I tried but after trying to restart kodi it wouldn't start. I've tried deleting data and the kodi app but areswizard keeps failing to install now. Sometimes I get script error and sometimes nothing


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did you force close it when it loaded??

As in when it asks you to close Kodi, do not press anything but actually cut the power at the socket?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

is fusion any good these days? thats what i used ages ago when i first heard of kodi (xbmc back then)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Did you force close it when it loaded??
> 
> As in when it asks you to close Kodi, do not press anything but actually cut the power at the socket?


 im using my phone mate. i had to hit the home button on my phone to force close it


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Most movies on Genesis are a bastard for the links to work


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis original is no longer maintained and that is why they are poor now


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

safc49 said:


> That's the one I tried but after trying to restart kodi it wouldn't start. I've tried deleting data and the kodi app but areswizard keeps failing to install now. Sometimes I get script error and sometimes nothing


 Use the titatanium build add this as a source http://teamexpat.ninja/repo/


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Most movies on Genesis are a bastard for the links to work


 Use specto fork and afdah for your movies.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Istream works fine for me


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Genesis original is no longer maintained and that is why they are poor now


 What's the alternative?

Takes ages to find a good link


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Specto, velocity, aresmotv, phoenix, 123 films, pub films, the royal we


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Got Areswizard to work last night and put the Schism build on the firestick, had half hour tops to play about and flick through but it seems a pretty stable platform. Watched 2 minutes of The Revenant just to check it worked 

Looks like I'll stick with this for the time being until I get confident with what I'm doing. Took me ages to get my head round http:// etc etc and then installing from zip and then repo as I can barely use a pc at times hah let alone then replicating the steps on a fire stick.

:thumb


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> Use specto fork and afdah for your movies.


 Where do you find those addons?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> TIDALWAVE said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you find those addons?
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Exodus is from the devs from genesis, only got released this week and it seems very good so far


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

lazy said:


> My favorite subject, been using it for years and contribute to the Kodi project myself as I'm a software dev.
> 
> My setup is Openelec on an intel NUC which I think is best (don't bother with crappy cheap android boxes, get a raspi 2 if you are a cheapskate). I've also got a satalite USB tuner box sticking out the back. I have a card sharing OSCAM setup so basically free sky all channels
> 
> ...


 How much for you to the create exact same setup on an Intel NUC for me? (you don't ask, you don't get  )

And can I see what your unit looks like?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Ha well I can't be arsed building anything for someone else, but in total it would probably cost about £700 if you did it yourself.

This is the model I have, its pasive silent too http://www.quietpc.com/sys-ultranuc-pro-fanless

Bear in mind this is for the top end, best you can get hardware with a satellite tuner and best harmony remote that will play anything you throw at it including 4k and x265 content.

You could probably get a perfectly good NUC setup for under £400 if you went for the cheaper components.

I also pay around £30 a year for the card sharing server from an Irish provider. That does mean I get full HD setanta 3pm Saturday games though


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardc0re said:


> How much for you to the create exact same setup on an Intel NUC for me? (you don't ask, you don't get  )
> 
> And can I see what your unit looks like?


 I've built my own from a rented dedicated server 8tb storage lol , tbh quite easy when you know how


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

lazy said:


> Ha well I can't be arsed building anything for someone else, but in total it would probably cost about £700 if you did it yourself.
> 
> This is the model I have, its pasive silent too http://www.quietpc.com/sys-ultranuc-pro-fanless
> 
> ...


 What tuner do you use pal i'm looking for something like this as i've plans for a setup like that .

Setanta HD is brillant now i use to hate the sd pic but the hd is faultless


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

zorro88 said:


> What tuner do you use pal i'm looking for something like this as i've plans for a setup like that .
> 
> Setanta HD is brillant now i use to hate the sd pic but the hd is faultless


 I use this USB tuner for the SAT feed, works out of the box with openELEC

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PCTV-DVB-S2-Stick-461e-digital/dp/B00DH51DUQ


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Exodus is from the devs from genesis, only got released this week and it seems very good so far


 I'll be finding this one


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vincey said:


> I'll be finding this one


 https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-install-exodus-for-kodi/


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

I put beastbuild on mind and it wouldn't work. Had to reset it

And take it off.

What's the best build or am I better off using my own addons


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Exodus is the new Genesis

Operation Robocop for football


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Exodus is the new Genesis
> 
> Operation Robocop for football


 Can't get robocop to open


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Still can't find star wars too


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> I put beastbuild on mind and it wouldn't work. Had to reset it
> 
> And take it off.
> 
> What's the best build or am I better off using my own addons


 The build i am using at the moment which is very good is kryptonite http://ufo.servebeer.com about 90% works even found star wars although it was cam but no doubt by now could find hd if i tried .


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Can't get robocop to open


 For football I use njm soccer


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Vincey said:


> For football I use njm soccer


 Njm soccer is down for me at the moment, yours still working?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Njm soccer is down for me at the moment, yours still working?


 Haven't looked this morning but will take a look later on.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Vincey said:


> For football I use njm soccer


 Can't get that either on 14.2


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

What you using for porn? I use videodevil, but am always open for more variety, more hd stuff would be good?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> What you using for porn? I use videodevil, but am always open for more variety, more hd stuff would be good?


 Showbox and navi x are full of porn.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Gary29 said:


> What you using for porn?


 Baby oil and an old sock for me...


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Gary29 said:


> Njm soccer is down for me at the moment, yours still working?


 Zemtv

Good for sports I find

https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-install-zemtv-for-xbmc-kodi/


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

What are the best addons for all channels, sports, tv, films.

Instead of trawling through various lists to find what you want, searching on a word will be easier.

Phoenix is good for that but it doesn't have sports.

I am trying to find the Belator 149 from last night.

I have sportsdevil and cant find it


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

zorro88 said:


> I've been using a service for 2 years now for £80 per year or £30 for 3 months gets me every game


 Got any links mate.


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Muckshifter said:


> Got any links mate.


 Not sure if allowed to link so sent you a pm .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

zorro88 said:


> Not sure if allowed to link so sent you a pm .


 Is that for kodi or sky?


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

safc49 said:


> Is that for kodi or sky?


 for kodi


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

zorro88 said:


> for kodi


 Do you get a good signal where you'd feel like your watching sky? Or can you tell it's a stream?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-install-exodus-for-kodi/


 Will I need to completely wipe my fire stick for this in order for it to work correctly? I've been using the areswizard to some ok effect but still find lots of add ons with dead links that give me error messages. I probably haven't even touched the surface when it comes to builds but I'd like to find something to watch the new walking dead this evening :thumb


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Can i buy a box already set up and just plug and play. Golf. Ufc. Cartoons. movies. box sets.

If so how much and where from ?.....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

daztheman86 said:


> Can i buy a box already set up and just plug and play. Golf. Ufc. Cartoons. movies. box sets.
> 
> If so how much and where from ?.....


 You can do but they are a rip off! Literally takes a few mins to add a build to a device and no knowledge is needed. A quick youtube or google search will have you up and running asap


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vincey said:


> Will I need to completely wipe my fire stick for this in order for it to work correctly? I've been using the areswizard to some ok effect but still find lots of add ons with dead links that give me error messages. I probably haven't even touched the surface when it comes to builds but I'd like to find something to watch the new walking dead this evening  :thumb


 No, can just add it to your current build mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vincey said:


> Will I need to completely wipe my fire stick for this in order for it to work correctly? I've been using the areswizard to some ok effect but still find lots of add ons with dead links that give me error messages. I probably haven't even touched the surface when it comes to builds but I'd like to find something to watch the new walking dead this evening :thumb


 http://kodicommunity.com/how-to-install-exodus-addon-for-kodi/

Open a trakt account online for free and then link it to exodus and you can have ALL your favourites ready to play with one click


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

4NT5 said:


> What are the best addons for all channels, sports, tv, films.
> 
> Instead of trawling through various lists to find what you want, searching on a word will be easier.
> 
> ...


 best thing for tv channels and sport is mobdro. its not kodi addon but an android app (so will only work if your running kodi from an android box).

it has all the major channels on with excellent quality streams. is by far the best thing ive found for skysports and bt sports


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a decent addon for the bisping vs silver ufc fight tomorrow?

Cheers guys.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Why has valhalla on phoenix become an awful picture for football of late?

I've no where else to watch the 3pm kickoffs


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Why has valhalla on phoenix become an awful picture for football of late?
> 
> I've no where else to watch the 3pm kickoffs


 Apparently they tried to block the links, they still work perfect on a laptop but s**t on firestick.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> best thing for tv channels and sport is mobdro. its not kodi addon but an android app (so will only work if your running kodi from an android box).
> 
> it has all the major channels on with excellent quality streams. is by far the best thing ive found for skysports and bt sports


 Do you have to install anything else or is mobdro ready to run once it's in?

Should be able to put it on a firestick using fire starter


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Apparently they tried to block the links, they still work perfect on a laptop but s**t on firestick.


 Absolute joke mate I've fvckall to watch football on


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I know this has been asked before but the answer seems to change from week to week. My old go to add-ons seem to have gone to s**t (Genisis etc).

Anyway good add-ons ATM for pretty new/still in cinema movies?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Do you have to install anything else or is mobdro ready to run once it's in?
> 
> Should be able to put it on a firestick using fire starter


 Just install and go mate.



lewdylewd said:


> I know this has been asked before but the answer seems to change from week to week. My old go to add-ons seem to have gone to s**t (Genisis etc).
> 
> Anyway good add-ons ATM for pretty new/still in cinema movies?


 Exodus. I think it's the new genesis as exodus follows genesis in the Bible.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> Just install and go mate.
> 
> Exodus. I think it's the new genesis as exodus follows genesis in the Bible.


 Cheers I'll check it out.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This is the best build I've used for Kodi:

https://seo-michael.co.uk/dad-life-kodi-build-uk-family-friendly-build/


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Had a quick look at mobdro and it's not a patch on some of the goods kodi addons


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> best thing for tv channels and sport is mobdro. its not kodi addon but an android app (so will only work if your running kodi from an android box).
> 
> it has all the major channels on with excellent quality streams. is by far the best thing ive found for skysports and bt sports


 What android box is simple to set up for mobdro?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Had a quick look at mobdro and it's not a patch on some of the goods kodi addons


 Which addons are you referring to?

cheers


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

4NT5 said:


> Which addons are you referring to?
> 
> cheers


 Exodus is amazing for TV series and films

Castaway good for sport but that's just a few examples.

I install a merlin build onto kodi which has all these add ons.

Good guides on here http://m3rlin.weebly.com


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Exodus is amazing for TV series and films
> 
> Castaway good for sport but that's just a few examples.
> 
> ...


 I'll install Merlin to see how the sports look. I have sportsdevil but quality isn't great!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Can anybody help me with this. I downloaded one of the pre made builds which already had Exodus installed. I open Exodus, click on 'Year' and then click on '2016' but nothing comes up, same when I try to click any other year. Basically I can't get to any movies on Exodus. Does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Just watched some game of thrones the and love hate on Phoenix on Kodi


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Can anybody help me with this. I downloaded one of the pre made builds which already had Exodus installed. I open Exodus, click on 'Year' and then click on '2016' but nothing comes up, same when I try to click any other year. Basically I can't get to any movies on Exodus. Does anybody know how to fix this?


 Is the date set correctly on your device?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I had to buy another kodi box as the one I had died after 6 months or so.

I've set it up but it's playing slower than it should. Everyone sounds like punch drunk boxers lol.

It's the same with the YouTube app as well.

Anyone got any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Can any one help me...

iv been using kodi on my samsunge tablet and it works great but when I try to steam it to my google chrome cast it's choppy and out of sink, is there any way to fix this? I think it might be my unstable internet connections as I live in a flat.

im thinking about taking the chrome cast back and just buying a kodi box, can any one recommend one, needs to be wireless though as internet hub is in different room, and ready to use as I don't have a pc to set it up

cheers


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jayDP said:


> Can any one help me...
> 
> iv been using kodi on my samsunge tablet and it works great but when I try to steam it to my google chrome cast it's choppy and out of sink, is there any way to fix this? I think it might be my unstable internet connections as I live in a flat.
> 
> ...


 You can get a firestick for cheap then install kodi using esexplorer (Google it). It's easy to do and require no PC but can be a little buggy, I had to install via a zip file of kodi cos I couldn't download the app.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> You can get a firestick for cheap then install kodi using esexplorer (Google it). It's easy to do and require no PC but can be a little buggy, I had to install via a zip file of kodi cos I couldn't download the app.


 Yes, I had a look at them, would a box not be better though? There are boxes on eBay pre loaded for £40 but unsure if they are a con or not, come from China ya see


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jayDP said:


> Yes, I had a look at them, would a box not be better though? There are boxes on eBay pre loaded for £40 but unsure if they are a con or not, come from China ya see


 Some boxes have pretty s**t WiFi so worth googling the middle your looking at to see what people say. Boxes are better tho cos you can put android apps on them aswell as kodi


----------



## miketipping (Jul 24, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Most tv's come with 4k anyway so wouldn't purposely search for one without it.
> 
> Have a budget of around £1500 for the tv and then any boxes etc on top, already have a decent sound bar etc


 i recently brought a panasonic tx55cr852b from currys. its a 4k curved tv. i was torn between this and the samsung js8500,

anyhow i spoke to the gent in currys and he kindly told me that panasonic win hands down regarding software and upscacling etc, also panasonic actually get their screens from samsung.

best tv i have owned and got it for 969 quid.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jayDP said:


> Can any one help me...
> 
> iv been using kodi on my samsunge tablet and it works great but when I try to steam it to my google chrome cast it's choppy and out of sink, is there any way to fix this? I think it might be my unstable internet connections as I live in a flat.
> 
> ...


 Raspberry Pi is the way to go mate, much better than a firestick. Search Amazon etc and get the starter kit with sd card and cables included


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

miketipping said:


> i recently brought a panasonic tx55cr852b from currys. its a 4k curved tv. i was torn between this and the samsung js8500,
> 
> anyhow i spoke to the gent in currys and he kindly told me that panasonic win hands down regarding software and upscacling etc, also panasonic actually get their screens from samsung.
> 
> best tv i have owned and got it for 969 quid.


 Got Panasonic in the end, really pleased with it.

Basically got last years top model which was priced at £2999 initially and after much searching got it for £1399


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Raspberry Pi is the way to go mate, much better than a firestick. Search Amazon etc and get the starter kit with sd card and cables included


 Thank you, I'll look into that after work


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Raspberry Pi is the way to go mate, much better than a firestick. Search Amazon etc and get the starter kit with sd card and cables included


 That looks like its for a pc? I don't have a pc, was thinking about getting this....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01879W9XQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1463121252&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=android+box&dpPl=1&dpID=51Uwf1VjN4L&ref=plSrch

look ok?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

jayDP said:


> That looks like its for a pc? I don't have a pc, was thinking about getting this....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01879W9XQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1463121252&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=android+box&dpPl=1&dpID=51Uwf1VjN4L&ref=plSrch
> 
> look ok?


 Raspberry pi does look likes it's for a computer but you buy the case separate and its no larger than a credit card. Google case and you will see what I mean, they are only a few quid... Cc


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jayDP said:


> That looks like its for a pc? I don't have a pc, was thinking about getting this....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01879W9XQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1463121252&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=android+box&dpPl=1&dpID=51Uwf1VjN4L&ref=plSrch
> 
> look ok?


 Pi is perfect for using as a stand alone media player i.e Kodi, the starter pack comes with everything you need for around £45 including case, sd card, wifi dongle, hdmi lead, power lead etc and very easy to operate and install.

It fits in the palm of your hand to give you an idea of size.

myself and many others use them and they are superior to a firestick and run better than most android boxes.

I'm a member of a large kodi discussion page where people discuss and share information and private builds unavailable to the public, again a lot of members praise the raspberry Pi, especially the newest version

Ps the sd card comes with NOOBS already installed so no need to download kodi etc to it as it is already there


----------



## miketipping (Jul 24, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Got Panasonic in the end, really pleased with it.
> 
> Basically got last years top model which was priced at £2999 initially and after much searching got it for £1399


 now thats a good deal mate.

you can get good 4k demos on youtube. i tried a few just to see the difference and its amazing.

apparantly panasonic are doing an update this month for the HDR.

HDR expands the range of both contrast and color significantly. Bright parts of the image can get much brighter, so the image seems to have more "depth." Colors get expanded to show more bright blues, greens, reds and everything in between.

enjoy it.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Avnt read thread so could av bin mentioned but has anyone showbox fooked up ?

Doin me nut in was always spot on for years


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> check out some of the community builds mate they absolutely wipe the floor with the stock skins and they come fully loaded with all the addons, they are still customisable though.


 I can never get the builds to work when I've done one, beast wookie etc


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

scouser85 said:


> Avnt read thread so could av bin mentioned but has anyone showbox fooked up ?
> 
> Doin me nut in was always spot on for years


 Does it keep asking for a Captcha code? I've now given up on it and use CartoonHD instead.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> I know this has been asked before but the answer seems to change from week to week. My old go to add-ons seem to have gone to s**t (Genisis etc).
> 
> Anyway good add-ons ATM for pretty new/still in cinema movies?


 Specto is better than exodus and is exactly the same as genesis


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Premier league football is still scrambled on stick.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Can any one help me...
> 
> iv been using kodi on my samsunge tablet and it works great but when I try to steam it to my google chrome cast it's choppy and out of sink, is there any way to fix this? I think it might be my unstable internet connections as I live in a flat.
> 
> ...


 Best box on the market is the shield, pisses all over every other device, plays 4k content and is a games console at the same time. I got one for the boy for £114 delivered from amazon with an NUS code, don't know what its at now tho.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> Can anybody help me with this. I downloaded one of the pre made builds which already had Exodus installed. I open Exodus, click on 'Year' and then click on '2016' but nothing comes up, same when I try to click any other year. Basically I can't get to any movies on Exodus. Does anybody know how to fix this?


 I'd just delete it mate and go to programs and re install. It only takes 2 minutes. This might sort it. Personally though I think salts is better or phoenix


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> I can never get the builds to work when I've done one, beast wookie etc


 Don't know what you are doing wrong I and others have been using wookie for months and absolutely no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> I'd just delete it mate and go to programs and re install. It only takes 2 minutes. This might sort it. Personally though I think salts is better or phoenix


 Specto is the old genesis and works better than exodus.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Muckshifter said:


> Specto is the old genesis and works better than exodus.


 Specto? Never heard of it mate


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> Specto? Never heard of it mate


 Specto fork can be found in superrepo or noobs and it is genesis looks the same and works the same.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shadow said:


> Does it keep asking for a Captcha code? I've now given up on it and use CartoonHD instead.


 Yh or sayin

video not available

was best app for years aswell shame


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> Don't know what you are doing wrong I and others have been using wookie for months and absolutely no problems whatsoever.


 I just put them on, everything looks fine then when you open them they don't work......fu**ing rubbish those builds


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> I just put them on, everything looks fine then when you open them they don't work......fu**ing rubbish those builds


 Do you let auto update when you switch it on, can take a few mins sometimes for addons and menus to appear.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Any Kodi Guru's able to shed any light on a few issues I'm having? I have Kodi downloaded onto my laptop. I have 1Channel, which so far has been unable to play a single program, zemtv which spends more time buffering than than showing any sport. And whenever I try to install a build (Nemesis) it gets to the bit where it says 'kodi must force shutdown to complete etc etc', I hit OK and it just sits there. SO i Have Nemesis in my menu but I don't think it's actually fully installed. Getting rather frustrated as guys at work all have adroid phones and had everything up and running in a matter of minutes. I've been messing with this for nearly a week now on laptop.

Many thanks to anyone that can help out.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

.double post


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> Any Kodi Guru's able to shed any light on a few issues I'm having? I have Kodi downloaded onto my laptop. I have 1Channel, which so far has been unable to play a single program, zemtv which spends more time buffering than than showing any sport. And whenever I try to install a build (Nemesis) it gets to the bit where it says 'kodi must force shutdown to complete etc etc', I hit OK and it just sits there. SO i Have Nemesis in my menu but I don't think it's actually fully installed. Getting rather frustrated as guys at work all have adroid phones and had everything up and running in a matter of minutes. I've been messing with this for nearly a week now on laptop.
> 
> Many thanks to anyone that can help out.


 Bit late to reply but when it asks you to force shut down, instead of pressing ok, just do a full power down and then restart the device


----------

